# stocking fluval flora plant aquarium



## bankruptjojo (Feb 4, 2012)

i ordered the fluval flora and want some advice on what to put in it. this tank will be heavily planted. i have a crowntail that is in a 2.5g im going move him over. what else should i get? i have neons, rasboars, corys in my other tank so id like something diffrent. i was thinking 1 apple snail, 3 cherry shrimp and 3 ottos. is that to much? hopefully my betta will be ok with this


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It's really not a good idea to have anything other than a betta and some inverts in less than 10 gallons. Otos are too delicate for a tank that small. I would suggest just having the inverts. You could have many more shrimp, though - I'd go for at least 20.


----------



## bankruptjojo (Feb 4, 2012)

OK :-( do snails and shrimp get along? Never keep any shrimp.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

A fluval flora would be an ideal habitat for a Betta and a small school of beautiful fish. Ideally you would want to go for the small species of fish in a tank around that size, here are a few possibilities 

6-8 boraras maculatus and a Betta 

6-8 boraras brigittae and a Betta

6-8 boraras merah and a Betta

6-8 boraras Naevus and a Betta,

6-7 Corydoras pygmaeus and a Betta

6-7 Corydoras Hastatus and a Betta

6-7 Corydoras Habrosus and a Betta 

3 otos and a Betta

You could also add some invertibrates such as Mexican dwarf orange crayfish, amano shrimp, cherry shrimp, ghost shrimp and crystal red shrimp into the mix


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

As long as you have lots of plants and cover for the shrimp the betta can be with them. I'd say plant plenty of stems and then a nice carpeting plant like Dwarf Hair Grass (DHG) or Micro Sword. Another idea is driftwood and rocks, slate, for the scape.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

bankruptjojo said:


> OK :-( do snails and shrimp get along? Never keep any shrimp.


Snails and shrimps have no problem with each other. For the stocking of your tank I would recommend one Betta, some shrimps and a snail (best would be Nerite snails, they can't reproduce unless in brackish waters). 

But, because every Betta's temper is different I suggest starting off with cheap shrimps like Ghost Shrimps, to see how your Betta mingles with them. Some Bettas can mingle with shrimps, and some can't (meaning they'll kill the shrimps). Same goes if you're looking to buy a group of small schooling fish to put in that Fluval Flora along with your Betta.


----------



## bankruptjojo (Feb 4, 2012)

Anything I buy that doesn't work I can put in my 40g tank. I hate taking fish back. I ordered some kind of carpet plant. Also have some sage in a pot. And tons of plants in my 40. Thanks for help I'll post pics when it gets going.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I would be wary of micro rasbora. Some need very low pH (4.5-6.5 for maculatus and merah, never above 7). They are very timid and can be hard to maintain. A betta could stress them pretty easily, especially with a tall tank with a smaller footprint.

I must say, this fluval is very beautiful. I love the look of it, especially that background <3


----------



## bankruptjojo (Feb 4, 2012)

My ph in all my tanks is 7.8 so I'll stay away. I really like the ottos but read at fish lore they should have a 20g. Not worried about bad water I change water every week sometimes twice a week but I don't want to cramp anyone's style lol.


----------



## bankruptjojo (Feb 4, 2012)

Anyone know how long it should take for my profile pic to show up?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Your profile pic is up on your profile.
Your side picture is called an avatar, there's a separate place to change that in the options


----------



## bankruptjojo (Feb 4, 2012)

O OK thank you.


----------

